# What is a Team Player?



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 5, 2022)

I am beyond annoyed with my store, so tonight I closed and It was just me and two other people in softlines. me and the other person were done except one who didn't pick up her strays at all the entire night and let them pile up at the FR then was on her phone the entire night and had a bunch of strays and a messy zone. I had double the amount of strays and I had to grab 40 pulls along with having to zone my department that was a mess because no one had been there all day. I clock out at my scheduled time and my closing TL says I wasn't being a team player because I didn't help that co worker that had a messy zone and piles of stray. Im so tired of being forced to help people that don't do their own work! I get it not not all stores are the same so this is just a problem at my store only. Ive posted a similar post to this a year ago about lazy co workers but this has just become ridiculous. My closing TL will probably be telling my TL about how I left my co worker hanging but I do not care anymore. and on top of that tonight was so slow!! If she had been doing her work and grabbing her strays every 30 minutes she would not have been so behind at the end of the night. Call me not a team player or whatever but I refuse to help someone who literally has done nothing the entire night!!  its one thing if you fall behind if it was busy I have no problem helping out but talking on the phone to your friends the entire night and not zoning like come on.  Sorry about this long rant but Im so annoyed with the phrase "Be a team player" IM starting to think "being a team player" means do all of your work plus someone else's even if you're exhausted at the end of the night.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 5, 2022)

It suggested to talk to,your etl & tl about the events.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 6, 2022)

I would have told the tl that every time you saw the tm she was on her phone and she wasn’t being a team player doing her workload. Not your problem. Tl should have been checking in. It’s her problem.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 6, 2022)

What being a team player means to most of the world: Do your job well and efficiently and help out when needed to assist your deserving co-workers to to do theirs to achieve success as a team. The success of the team is the goal, but in order for this to happen _everyone on the team _has to have that mindset, carry their share of the load and help others who are overwhelmed through no fault of their own.

What being a team player to some “leaders” at Spot: “Do whatever you have to do to finish the workload and make me look good. I don’t care who is slacking or who is working themselves to death to make up for for the slackers, all I care about is that the work gets done so I look good to my boss. Bonuses are coming and I’m not going to miss out, so do what you have to do to make it happen for me.”

Sorry the closing TL treated you that way, they should know who is working and who isn’t and address it to the slacker for not doing their job, not blaming you for not doing their work for them. If you have a good relationship with your TL you might want to have a word with them about this. Good luck!😁


----------

